# Amaya XTS false bobbin breaks



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

I have an Amaya XTS and, sometimes, on some designs, it stops sewing and says "stopped for bobbin break" but the bobbin is just fine and no thread has broke anywhere. I hit start and continue for about 10 stitches or so and it does it again. If I just keep hitting start and continuing with the design it eventually stops with the false bobbin breaks and sews the rest out fine. I can't figure out what is causing it. I have upped the actifeed, loosened the bobbin tension, tightened the bobbin tension, and now here I am. 

Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## jmsports (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a bravo and it happens to me on occasion. I used the same remedy you did and it finishes fine.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you may be going the wrong way withy he actifeed setting. If the machine keeps stopping from false thread breaks than most likely the actifeed is too high. I usually run flats at 4 or less and hats at 8-9 or alittle higher depending on structured or non structured. I usually drop one point on actifeed till it stops the false thread breaks. 

Another thing to check is the bobbin I kept getting false thread breaks like crazy because the bobbin was backwards. I installed it counterclockwise instead of clockwise. When looking from the back of the bobbin casing. 

Hope this helps. I also have an XTS


----------



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for the help. It was the actifeed.  Silly me. Turned it down to minimum 3 and it worked fine. 
Sometimes I get overwhelmed with settings for this embroidery stuff!


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

if it happens again check and clean the arm that the bobbin is in. i have a brother pr600 and it did the same thing. drove me crazy and i finally pulled off the plate and cleaned out the whole thing. it had a ton of lint build up. once i cleaned it it worked fine again.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

You have to drop your minimum tension and it stops.

However I have a lot of designs I'm trying to do where it outlines the embroidery in blacks. Usually the final outlines don't match up good cause it moves around. Usually with a higher minimum thread tension it lessens the pull and the final outlines are more accurate.

I'm trying to get it so I can go higher on some things without getting the false thread breaks any more. I've tried different bobbin tensions, different amounts of tension on the fabric. It never seems to change much.

With a 3.1 oz stabilizer I can usually do 7 or 8. A 9 will always give a bunch of false breaks. 8 will on some prints.


----------



## Jcrrep (Nov 21, 2013)

lornik said:


> I have an Amaya XTS and, sometimes, on some designs, it stops sewing and says "stopped for bobbin break" but the bobbin is just fine and no thread has broke anywhere. I hit start and continue for about 10 stitches or so and it does it again. If I just keep hitting start and continuing with the design it eventually stops with the false bobbin breaks and sews the rest out fine. I can't figure out what is causing it. I have upped the actifeed, loosened the bobbin tension, tightened the bobbin tension, and now here I am.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had this happen?


IT IS HAPPENING TO ME!! Did you find the solutions for this issue?


----------

